# James Squire Golden Ale



## glitchpop

James Squire Golden Ale blows me away. It is part of the reason for my getting into homebrewing. As much as I've searched the net I can't seem to find a recipe that comes close. I'd like to try it with extracts before I attempt all grain.

Any ideas?

cheers

Rich


----------



## drsmurto

bconnery posted a partial recipe on another forum - Link

My last kit beer was a golden ale 'clone'

1 tin Coopers Sparkling ale
1 tin Coopers wheat malt extract
20g amarillo @ 10, 5 and dry hop
US56

Easy drinking ale. I have an AG version waiting to be kegged.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Steve

type JSGA in the search field...theres a fair bit of reading.....just all grain though but it will give you ideas on hop usage etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bconnery

Here is my recipe again.
You would just need to replace the golden promise grain with some more extract, probably not quite a kg though, maybe a little less. 
I can say that this was reasonably close to JS, at least enough to be much appreciated by the golden ale drinker I made it for. 
Just to repeat the info that formed the basis of this recipe it is known that JSGA contains 30% wheat, ale malt and a touch of crystal, bittered with POR and Amarillo late for the rest. 
I went a little lighter on the Amarillo than I might have if I was making this for me, but as a 'clone' I think it was pretty right. 
The wheat liquid extract was Coopers...
The yeast was actually s05 dry...

1000.00 gm Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 25.64 % 
1500.00 gm Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 38.46 % 
1000.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.64 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
100.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (45 min) Hops 24.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## brettprevans

heres a few on top of Dr Smurto's and Bconnery's

As you can see the recipes are as Bconnery said, a variation on the 30% wheat, ale malt, bit o crystal, and Amarillo (or substitutes of)



*JS Golden Ale V1*
2.2Kgs of Unhopped Pale LME 
1Kgs of Unhopped Wheat LME 
0.25Kgs Crystal malt - steeped for 20mins 
22gms POR @ 60mins 
12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 10mins 
12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 0mins 
15gms Amarillo (8.4%) Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days 
US-56 
20L batch 

Begin by steeping crystal malt in 2 Litres of water at around 70C. Steep for 20 minutes. Once the 20 mins are almost up, start to boil the Pale LME in 4Litres of water. Strain the steeped crystal wort into the boil. 
Add the hop additions and 10 mins before the end of the boil add the Wheat LME. 
Ferment at approx 18C. 

*JS Golden Ale V2*
Coopers Heritage Lager
Morgans Caramalt Masterblend
600g Light Dry Malt
10g Amarillo @ 15 and 5 minute
25g Amarillo (Dry Hopped) 
made to 23 litres, US-56 yeast
ferment at 18C 

*JSGA V3* 
23L batch 
1 can of Coopers Lager 
1kg of wheat LME 
Steep 250g of Crystal for 20mins (add 25g of Amarillo too) 
Dry hop 15g (although you could probably just up the above addition to 40-50g instead if you wanted to) 
US-56


----------



## SJW

This is my AG copy of this one. Its very very close but I would back the hops off to about 20 IBUs and reduce the OG to 1.050 and you wont be far away. The trick is use 30% wheat malt, thats stright from the Chucks mouth  

Steve

#39 JS GOLDEN ALE 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/04/2007 
Batch Size: 28.00 L


Brewer: Stephen Wright 
Boil Size: 34.31 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: BIG TEDS KEG 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 62.40 % 
2000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 31.20 % 
300.00 gm Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 4.68 % 
60.00 gm Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 0.94 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.78 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (12 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (2 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL Yeast) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.20 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.87 % 
Bitterness: 28.5 IBU Calories: 492 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 6410.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 13.73 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 89.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Fourstar

Here's my version. On of the best extracts ive made to date. Now ive jumped ship to AG i think i may be re-jigging the recipe to suit. Awseome Amarillo on the nose with a great pillowy head retention. The SAF-04 made a big difference to the beer, helps make a great clone yet individual in its own right. 

Note: I had a very cloudy ferment, gave it some finings to clear her out. That is if you want yours golden like a fireburst and not like you have cataracts. 


Golden Ale Clone
American Wheat 

Batch Size: 22.00 L

Boil Size: 12.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients
1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Dry Extract (5.0 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 % 
1.50 kg Amber Liquid Extract (12.0 EBC) Extract 40.0 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale S-04 (Fermentis) [Starter 50 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 25.1 IBU Calories: 496 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 0.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min


----------



## bonj

I used to love this, but I had one recently and couldn't cope with the POR flavour. 

If I was to make this recipe, what would be a clean bittering hop I could substitute for POR?


----------



## dig

Bonj said:


> If I was to make this recipe, what would be a clean bittering hop I could substitute for POR?



Super Alpha


----------



## clay

Bonj said:


> I used to love this, but I had one recently and couldn't cope with the POR flavour.
> 
> If I was to make this recipe, what would be a clean bittering hop I could substitute for POR?




Bonj, I made a brew recently that by chance turned out very similar to JSGA. I used Centennial at 60min followed by lots of Amarillo. Very nice


----------



## oldbugman

Bonj said:


> I used to love this, but I had one recently and couldn't cope with the POR flavour.
> 
> If I was to make this recipe, what would be a clean bittering hop I could substitute for POR?



bittering hop?

just up the amarillo and get all your bittering from 20mins and less :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fourstar

Yeah, Isnt it meant to a a 1 Hop beer?

All i can taste is Amarillo, i use nothing but amarillo and I feel my recipe suceeded.

The only diff i can tell is the yeast i use which i think is well worth the change from US-05


----------



## geoffi

clay said:


> Bonj, I made a brew recently that by chance turned out very similar to JSGA. I used Centennial at 60min followed by lots of Amarillo. Very nice




Ditto on the Centennial. I made one recently with this hop for bittering and Amarillo aroma, and it's a damned fine brew.


----------



## bconnery

Fourstar said:


> Yeah, Isnt it meant to a a 1 Hop beer?
> 
> All i can taste is Amarillo, i use nothing but amarillo and I feel my recipe suceeded.
> 
> The only diff i can tell is the yeast i use which i think is well worth the change from US-05


JSGA is bittered with POR. An all amarillo ale will be nice, it just comes down to the whole 'clone' vs in the style of argument...
Bonj, I think browndog is fond of Magnum as a bittering hop...


----------



## edoeven

citymorgue2 said:


> *JS Golden Ale V1*
> 2.2Kgs of Unhopped Pale LME
> 1Kgs of Unhopped Wheat LME
> 0.25Kgs Crystal malt - steeped for 20mins
> 22gms POR @ 60mins
> 12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 10mins
> 12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 0mins
> 15gms Amarillo (8.4%) Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days
> US-56
> 20L batch



I brewed this as my first extract brew, with a couple of mods (HBS guy's advice / can sizes)
1.5 kG coopers can of each - pale LME & wheat LME
250g carared in place of 250g crystal, user Northern Brewer in place of POR

it turned out very nicely  not a "clone", but a very nice beer in the same sort of style!

my next AG will probably be something like, ~30% wheat, ~35% pilsner, ~30% ale, and some crystal, approx 20-27 IBU with late amarillo + amarillo in secondary.


----------



## Kai

Bonj said:


> I used to love this, but I had one recently and couldn't cope with the POR flavour.
> 
> If I was to make this recipe, what would be a clean bittering hop I could substitute for POR?



The cleanest bittering hop I've used is Magnum. However, I'm surprised that you find an intolerable POR flavour in JS Golden. The last few I've had have been really average, but nothing I'd associate with Pride.


----------



## MHB

I am another big fan of Magnum for bittering APA's (well any American style), it would be my first choice.
Likewise - Target for anything out of the UK and Northern Brewer for German beers.

All thee have in common a clean neutral pallet, acceptably high alphas and don't throw off flavours even when used to excess.

I think all of the big flavour American hops can dominate a beer to the point where they are all you can taste.

Better to my mind to use them judiciously, as finishing hops and in proportion to the amount of malt backbone the beer has to support the hop addition.

Balance first

MHB


----------



## drsmurto

I just tapped my golden ale on sunday. Its an AG version so not a lot of help but its a nice drop. I have taken the advice of not calling it a clone but it does resemble JSGA in some ways. Its not an overly hoppy beer, i carbed it lower and kept the IBUs down.

2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 56.60 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.87 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 18.87 % 
0.24 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.10 %] (60 min) Hops 22.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
US56
20L, OG 1.050, IBU 31

Its a nice easy drinking summer beer. I will give magnum a go next time as i am yet to use it. Its the first time i have used less than 60+ grams of amarillo in this beer and its better for it. Damn its easy to drink :chug: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## tk75

Here is my recipe(I too am a BIG fan of JSGA!!)...I have only just made this and now just finished off a stubby, this has to be my best brew result to date!!

Ingredients:
1 x Can Toohey's Lager
1.5kg Morgan's Unhopped Pale Malt Extract
500g Morgan's Wheat Malt Extract
Cooper's yeast(made a starter too)
Batch Size: 22L

Hops:
Hallertau
Saphire
Amarillo

Method:
~ Boil time - 90mins
~ I started to boil 8L of water, once @ 78C I added first hops(20g Hallertau, 10g Saphire) and extracts.
~ 15g Hallertau, 20g Saphire, 5g Amarillo @ 10mins
~ Toohey's Lager can @ 5mins
~ 10g Hallertau, 5g Saphire, 20g Amarillo @ Flameout
~ Fermented for 6 weeks(I think it was in Primary for 3 and the same for secondary...I really need to take better notes  )
S.G. 1050
F.G. 1013
I bottle my beer so priming was: 500ml water + 137g Dex


----------



## hazz20

Fourstar said:


> Yeah, Isnt it meant to a a 1 Hop beer?
> 
> All i can taste is Amarillo, i use nothing but amarillo and I feel my recipe suceeded.
> 
> The only diff i can tell is the yeast i use which i think is well worth the change from US-05



My LHBS gave me us-05 saying it was formerly us-56, which is what I was after. Have I been swindled?

Hazz


----------



## Steve

hazz20 said:


> My LHBS gave me us-05 saying it was formerly us-56, which is what I was after. Have I been swindled?
> 
> Hazz



Your LHBS is correct. They changed its name.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bconnery

hazz20 said:


> My LHBS gave me us-05 saying it was formerly us-56, which is what I was after. Have I been swindled?
> 
> Hazz



No. It is now s05.


----------



## Katherine

I know this is a tiny bit of topic and pretty sure it's being mentioned before.... BUT Im a little upset.

I have not had a JSGA out of a bottle for quite some time... but the first time I did I LOVED IT... That was when it was a limited addition. I drank it all that Summer.

This has happened before but I thought I would give it another go just last week at the Norfolk I had a pint of JSGA... I know it's a low carbed beer but it seemed flat and really really bland I could not pick up on Amarillo at all. I could only drink half a pint... This is the third time this has happened and only from the tap....


----------



## PostModern

Katie said:


> I know this is a tiny bit of topic and pretty sure it's being mentioned before.... BUT Im a little upset.
> 
> I have not had a JSGA out of a bottle for quite some time... but the first time I did I LOVED IT... That was when it was a limited addition. I drank it all that Summer.
> 
> This has happened before but I thought I would give it another go just last week at the Norfolk I had a pint of JSGA... I know it's a low carbed beer but it seemed flat and really really bland I could not pick up on Amarillo at all. I could only drink half a pint... This is the third time this has happened and only from the tap....



Like many popular JS ales, it's moved production out of Camperdown. Might be something to do with extra volume for the Qantas cans?? Anyway, it now tastes like Tooheys New that has had a single Amarillo flower jammed in the transfer hose between the heat exchanger and the fermenter. Shame really.


----------



## Katherine

> Like many popular JS ales, it's moved production out of Camperdown. Might be something to do with extra volume for the Qantas cans?? Anyway, it now tastes like Tooheys New that has had a single Amarillo flower jammed in the transfer hose between the heat exchanger and the fermenter. Shame really.



Ive never tasted Tooheys New. It's very much a shame something that was so so good now undrinkable to ME anyhow! Without sounding to naive what about out of the bottles????


----------



## PostModern

Last bottle of this I had was months ago at Scotty's. It had a SA address for the brewery! I no longer buy it.


----------



## Katherine

bugger.....


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> No. It is now s05.


I'm interested in this Ben, as I have a Fermentis sachet in front of me that clearly says "US-05".


----------



## Insight

Bonj said:


> I'm interested in this Ben, as I have a Fermentis sachet in front of me that clearly says "US-05".



It is US-05. BConnery may have been thinking of S-04, the English yeast also from Fermentis.

http://www.fermentis.com/FO/EN/06-Ales/30-10_product_hb.asp


----------



## mckenry

Bonj said:


> I'm interested in this Ben, as I have a Fermentis sachet in front of me that clearly says "US-05".



surely he just left the U off.


----------



## bconnery

Not exactly. 
I meant that what he had was the same yeast, that US-56 had been renamed, so he hadn't been ripped off. 
I didn't know it had been rebranded US-05, I thought it had followed the other fermentis naming, s-23 etc. 
Mine all comes from craftbrewer as american ale yeast so I haven't actually seen the packet...

Regardless, it is the same dried yeast, whatever the name.
Sorry for the confusion


----------



## goatherder

PostModern said:


> Like many popular JS ales, it's moved production out of Camperdown. Might be something to do with extra volume for the Qantas cans?? Anyway, it now tastes like Tooheys New that has had a single Amarillo flower jammed in the transfer hose between the heat exchanger and the fermenter. Shame really.



Ahh, but when some move out, others move back. The pils is back at Camperdown and it is wonderful.


----------



## grod5

bconnery said:


> Not exactly.
> I meant that what he had was the same yeast, that US-56 had been renamed, so he hadn't been ripped off.
> I didn't know it had been rebranded US-05, I thought it had followed the other fermentis naming, s-23 etc.
> Mine all comes from craftbrewer as american ale yeast so I haven't actually seen the packet...
> 
> Regardless, it is the same dried yeast, whatever the name.
> Sorry for the confusion



http://www.fermentis.com/FO/EN/06-Ales/30-10_product_hb.asp

daniel


----------



## PostModern

goatherder said:


> Ahh, but when some move out, others move back. The pils is back at Camperdown and it is wonderful.



If only they published their brew schedules, I'd know when to stake a lobster on a 6 pack.


----------



## matti

Went to Como pub and there was JSGA on tap.
It is a beer that hasn't really tickled the right spot yet but must admit it is a beer that can take the mega swill drinker to the other side.
So I believe I will attempt one of these soon.
Here is my tasting note on JSGA. 

Nice offwhite head that remains to the bottom of the glass.
Slightly more colourful then the ordinary mega swill. 
Mild aroma that entwines with the tart finish.
Very similar tasting note but without the finish.
Initially it is like dipping your tongue in mild dishwashing water but transcends into a sweet aromatic mellow citric hit and light to medium body finnish but Zero after taste.

I have gone from thinking it is carbonate water with late some hop in and some steeped grain to thinking this one is actually a descent drop.

It is almost a withdrawn attempt on making an APA that turned into a golden ale.
No doubt that 30% wheat makes this beer and not the hops.
All the twang in this comes from the wheat and the Amarillo is only there to remind you of its existence.

I like the tartness and the hop but would really enjoy a fuller version.
Still i'll work it and see how my current APA turns out before i burn this one down in flames.
JSGA is a good beer and even a Tooheys new drinker enjoys it.


----------



## trevc

> JSGA is a good beer and even a Tooheys new drinker enjoys it.


Give it another 6-8 months and it likely won't matter which one they order, either


----------



## King Brown

matti said:


> Went to Como pub and there was JSGA on tap.
> It is a beer that hasn't really tickled the right spot yet but must admit it is a beer that can take the mega swill drinker to the other side.
> So I believe I will attempt one of these soon.
> Here is my tasting note on JSGA.
> 
> Nice offwhite head that remains to the bottom of the glass.
> Slightly more colourful then the ordinary mega swill.
> Mild aroma that entwines with the tart finish.
> Very similar tasting note but without the finish.
> Initially it is like dipping your tongue in mild dishwashing water but transcends into a sweet aromatic mellow citric hit and light to medium body finnish but Zero after taste.
> 
> I have gone from thinking it is carbonate water with late some hop in and some steeped grain to thinking this one is actually a descent drop.
> 
> It is almost a withdrawn attempt on making an APA that turned into a golden ale.
> No doubt that 30% wheat makes this beer and not the hops.
> All the twang in this comes from the wheat and the Amarillo is only there to remind you of its existence.
> 
> I like the tartness and the hop but would really enjoy a fuller version.
> Still i'll work it and see how my current APA turns out before i burn this one down in flames.
> JSGA is a good beer and even a Tooheys new drinker enjoys it.



I dont mind it, particularly seeing as its quite widely available on tap now, it makes a good alternative to the Aussie standard lager on tap at most pubs


----------



## goatherder

PostModern said:


> If only they published their brew schedules, I'd know when to stake a lobster on a 6 pack.



Dig posted some great info on the beeradvocate forums about how to read the brewery code on the side of the bottle. Once you know that it's easy to identify which JS brews come from Camperdown. The key is to look for the code "15" written near the best before date.

Here is the thread with the detail:

http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/1161279


----------



## Katherine

worth a try


----------



## mckenry

Katie said:


> I know this is a tiny bit of topic and pretty sure it's being mentioned before.... BUT Im a little upset.
> 
> I have not had a JSGA out of a bottle for quite some time... but the first time I did I LOVED IT... That was when it was a limited addition. I drank it all that Summer.
> 
> This has happened before but I thought I would give it another go just last week at the Norfolk I had a pint of JSGA... I know it's a low carbed beer but it seemed flat and really really bland I could not pick up on Amarillo at all. I could only drink half a pint... This is the third time this has happened and only from the tap....



Hey Katie,
After reading this thread I decided to have a JS Golden here in Sydney. I too am a fan - or should that be ex-fan. I had it off the tap at the Bank Hotel Newtown. Yep, its gone all bland and boring. No more punch. The Pilsener was still very good though.
mckenry


----------



## kevo

Howdy,

Having a look at this thread recently, planning to brew one of these to see what it might have tasted like before I got hold of one.

My question is to do with yeast...

The label on the bottle says it is an English style summer beer, beer advocate describes it as an English pale ale, the JS website describes how it won 3rd in an english category....ratebeer.com lists it as an american pale ale.

Should it have an english yeast?

Most of the recipes posted have american ale yeast, one I've seen with english ale.

My only concern would be the english yeasts reputation to scrub out the hops - but dry hopping may aleviate this?

Any thoughts?

Kev


----------



## Crunched

Fourstar said:


> Here's my version. On of the best extracts ive made to date. Now ive jumped ship to AG i think i may be re-jigging the recipe to suit. Awseome Amarillo on the nose with a great pillowy head retention. The SAF-04 made a big difference to the beer, helps make a great clone yet individual in its own right.
> 
> Note: I had a very cloudy ferment, gave it some finings to clear her out. That is if you want yours golden like a fireburst and not like you have cataracts.
> 
> 
> Golden Ale Clone
> American Wheat
> 
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> 
> Boil Size: 12.00 L
> Boil Time: 60 min
> 
> Ingredients
> 1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 %
> 1.00 kg Wheat Dry Extract (5.0 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 %
> 1.50 kg Amber Liquid Extract (12.0 EBC) Extract 40.0 %
> 0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
> 15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
> 20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs Safale S-04 (Fermentis) [Starter 50 ml] Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
> Bitterness: 25.1 IBU Calories: 496 cal/l
> Est Color: 17.2 EBC Color: Color
> 
> 
> Mash Profile
> Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body
> 
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Mash In Add 0.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min



Brewed this 27/10/08 and kegged it about 2 weeks ago. Just tried my first glass of this and have to say that it is the best extract brew I have made so far. Thanks Fourstar - thought I better post and let others know that this recipe is worth brewing.

Turned out exactly as Fourstar described - nice amarillo aroma, great head that has a nice slighty off-white colour, however is a little cloudy (perhaps due to the wheat extract?) but that doesn't bother me. 

Pretty damn close to JSGA and no doubt will get better with a bit of maturing. Off to have another now...


----------



## Jase71

No point stating a new thread on this sublect when so many already abound. 

Looking at doinig a JSGA all-extract brew, so I'm just sorting out the hop scedule. Will be using a can of Morgans Pale malt, a can of cooeprs wheat malt, and wonder what sort of hops I should be using for my 60min boil (and how much). For the rest of the hopping, I'll follow: 

??gms ??? @ 60mins
12gms Amarillo @ 10mins 
12gms Amarillo @ 0mins 
15gms Amarillo Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days 

I have cascade, saaz & fuggles onhand (as well as Amarillo of course - enough to cover the whole lot if need be).


----------



## reviled

Jase71 said:


> No point stating a new thread on this sublect when so many already abound.
> 
> Looking at doinig a JSGA all-extract brew, so I'm just sorting out the hop scedule. Will be using a can of Morgans Pale malt, a can of cooeprs wheat malt, and wonder what sort of hops I should be using for my 60min boil (and how much). For the rest of the hopping, I'll follow:
> 
> ??gms ??? @ 60mins
> 12gms Amarillo @ 10mins
> 12gms Amarillo @ 0mins
> 15gms Amarillo Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days
> 
> I have cascade, saaz & fuggles onhand (as well as Amarillo of course - enough to cover the whole lot if need be).



Hey Jase

Is the morgans unhopped? If it is, I would probably throw 10g of Amarillo in at 60mins, just enough to get some bitterness in there but not too much... If its hopped, you may not even need a 60min addition...


----------



## Jase71

no, nothing is pre-hopped.


----------



## ausdb

Jase71 said:


> No point stating a new thread on this sublect when so many already abound.
> 
> Looking at doinig a JSGA all-extract brew, so I'm just sorting out the hop scedule. Will be using a can of Morgans Pale malt, a can of cooeprs wheat malt, and wonder what sort of hops I should be using for my 60min boil (and how much). For the rest of the hopping, I'll follow:
> 
> ??gms ??? @ 60mins
> 12gms Amarillo @ 10mins
> 12gms Amarillo @ 0mins
> 15gms Amarillo Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days
> 
> I have cascade, saaz & fuggles onhand (as well as Amarillo of course - enough to cover the whole lot if need be).


Have a look at this post, 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=266613
Although this was an AG batch the hopping schedule is not far off the mark as per the comments from the guy who actually used to brew it (dig) in the post below, you could use any clean bittering hop for the 60minute addition I think that MSB use Super Alpha but I had the other stuff in my freezer

HTH


----------



## quantocks

not to flog a dead-horse (or thread) but I just had this tonight and whilst I'm no expert on the tasting side of things, it sort of reminds me of honey/syrup on toast. This stuff is dead set amazingly good!

so good i'm now about to order a fair chunk of Amarillo!


----------



## boingk

Woo-hoo! Another convert! 

Interesting to hear your description, never thought of it that way but the Amarillo does taste a bit 'golden-syrup-on-toast'-y, doesn't it. I'm holding off doing one because my locals prices have jacked up to $7.60 per 50g package. Might do a mail order and save myself the trouble.

Or are these the prices everyone is paying at the moment?

- boingk


----------



## quantocks

even my Mrs who HATES beer smelt it, said it smelt awesome and had some and this is a woman that cannot stand anything beer related.

I just went to Asquith Home Brew and got one of their last 50g bags of Amarillo pellets. The guy said they won't be getting anymore in? apparently no one is bringing into the country anymore?

the bag of 50g was about 8 bucks or so


----------



## Ronin

quantocks said:


> even my Mrs who HATES beer smelt it, said it smelt awesome and had some and this is a woman that cannot stand anything beer related.
> 
> I just went to Asquith Home Brew and got one of their last 50g bags of Amarillo pellets. The guy said they won't be getting anymore in? apparently no one is bringing into the country anymore?
> 
> the bag of 50g was about 8 bucks or so



I just got 90g from Craftbrewer for about the same price to do my version of the JSGA, so if you need more he has some. It's still a work in progress, but the last one was very close so I hope this'll be better. Probably going to be more hoppy than the real one, but that's OK

2.83 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 63.00 % 
1.35 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 30.00 % 
0.22 kg Crystal Malt - Light (Bairds) (110.0 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.09 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Bairds) (140.0 EBC)Grain 2.00 % 
9.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
9.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (30 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
9.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
9.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
9.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Polyclar (Secondary 5.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 

I'm hoping that what you heard about supply running out is just a rumour...


----------



## mikem108

I'd be trying Craftbrewer at $9/90gms if your local won't/can't get it for you


----------



## drsmurto

I've got 500g of amarillo :icon_chickcheers: :icon_drool2:


----------



## quantocks

Just put this down but modified a little as I didn't have US56 yeast so just used the supplied kit yeast, not sure how much of an affect that is going to have :|

1x Coopers Sparkling Ale
1x Coopers Liquid Wheat malt
1x kit yeast
17g Amarillo hops @ 10
17g Amarillo hops @ 5

when would be the best time to throw the rest of the pellets in? if i'm not going to secondary or is it a must with dry hopping?


----------



## captaincleanoff

anyone else think that JSGA has lost its flavor lately?

I used to love this beer - it was full of amarillo which I love. But lately it hasn't been tasting nearly as good from the bottle - a bit bland.


----------



## boingk

Had a bottle on the weekend which seemed on the money, but theres talk that the production has shifted to SA. I heard somone describe it as now being akin to a Tooheys New with a single Amarillo flower jammed in the wort transfer line. 

Sad stuff, but another excuse to brew more beer!

- boingk


----------



## Jase71

Anyne think this will be overhopped.. Just did the boil for a JSGA 'style' with hopping as follows: 

10g 6.3%AA Cascade @ 60 min
10g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 60 min

20g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 30 min

15g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 15 min

Will be dry hopping in secondary with 5g cascade, 5g Amarillo

Too much ?


----------



## brendo

Jase71 said:


> Anyne think this will be overhopped.. Just did the boil for a JSGA 'style' with hopping as follows:
> 
> 10g 6.3%AA Cascade @ 60 min
> 10g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 60 min
> 
> 20g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 30 min
> 
> 15g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 15 min
> 
> Will be dry hopping in secondary with 5g cascade, 5g Amarillo
> 
> Too much ?



I reckon it will be fine... I have just put down my second version of this this arvo...

30g 9.5% Northern Brewer @ 60m
20g 8.5% Amarillo @ 20m
20g 8.5% Amarillo @ 0m

Came out very nicely last time around...

Brendo


----------



## BoilerBoy

Jase71 said:


> Anyne think this will be overhopped.. Just did the boil for a JSGA 'style' with hopping as follows:
> 
> 10g 6.3%AA Cascade @ 60 min
> 10g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 60 min
> 
> 20g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 30 min
> 
> 15g 8.2%AA Amarillo @ 15 min
> 
> Will be dry hopping in secondary with 5g cascade, 5g Amarillo
> 
> Too much ?



IMHO I love the combination of Amarillo & Cascade, but would not use Cascade as a bittering hop, use Amarillo for bittering & then include Cascade from 20 min onwards with further additions of Amarillo.

Its hard to tell if its OTT without knowing the batch size & IBU's You are aiming for.

I hope they have improved the JSGA from when I last had it, the first time there was unmistakeable Amarillo flavour & aroma, but when I had it back in Sept/Oct last year it was so incredibly bland & disappointing with no Amarillo presence at all, I just couldn't believe it was the same beer.

Cheers
BB


----------



## decibel

citymorgue2 said:


> heres a few on top of Dr Smurto's and Bconnery's
> 
> 
> *JSGA V3*
> 23L batch
> 1 can of Coopers Lager
> 1kg of wheat LME
> Steep 250g of Crystal for 20mins (add 25g of Amarillo too)
> Dry hop 15g (although you could probably just up the above addition to 40-50g instead if you wanted to)
> US-56



Have just tried this one and been drinking for the last two days, thanks! it tasted awesome. 
I found it hard to put down my glass, drank to much and then I went to sleep.
:beer:


----------



## The King of Spain

BoilerBoy said:


> IMHO I love the combination of Amarillo & Cascade, but would not use Cascade as a bittering hop, use Amarillo for bittering & then include Cascade from 20 min onwards with further additions of Amarillo.
> BB



I use Galena as a bittering hop in mine as a general rule (just noticed Ross has Magmun back in stock  ). I did this for economy once so I had enough Cascade and Amarillo for flavour and aroma and have never gone back.

I know this is getting off topic but apart from fresh POR hops that I use for bittering lagers I honestly cannot taste any difference between using low or high AA hops except the former costs more to get targeted IBU.


----------



## Screwtop

The King of Spain said:


> I use Galena as a bittering hop in mine as a general rule (just noticed Ross has Magmun back in stock  ). I did this for economy once so I had enough Cascade and Amarillo for flavour and aroma and have never gone back.
> 
> I know this is getting off topic but apart from fresh POR hops that I use for bittering lagers I honestly cannot taste any difference between using low or high AA hops except the former costs more to get targeted IBU.



JS use Super Alpha for bittering GA


----------



## MattC

Screwtop said:


> JS use Super Alpha for bittering GA




Is this confirmed Screwy? I have read on here somewhere they use POR???


----------



## Screwtop

MattC said:


> Is this confirmed Screwy? I have read on here somewhere they use POR???




Try some more searching

Screwy


----------



## The King of Spain

Screwtop said:


> Try some more searching
> 
> Screwy




Guess thats common sense. If you were running a commercial brewery would you use low AA hops for bittering $$$


----------



## itmechanic

After a little help with hop additions for this one. I only have 25g Amarillo left, but i have heaps of cascase, tettnang, POR, northern brewer, saaz, magnum and southern cross. Ive just been down to my LHBS and he diddnt have any Amarillo. What should i use?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## lespaul

Fourstar said:


> Here's my version. On of the best extracts ive made to date. Now ive jumped ship to AG i think i may be re-jigging the recipe to suit. Awseome Amarillo on the nose with a great pillowy head retention. The SAF-04 made a big difference to the beer, helps make a great clone yet individual in its own right.
> 
> Note: I had a very cloudy ferment, gave it some finings to clear her out. That is if you want yours golden like a fireburst and not like you have cataracts.
> 
> 
> Golden Ale Clone
> American Wheat
> 
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> 
> Boil Size: 12.00 L
> Boil Time: 60 min
> 
> Ingredients
> 1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 %
> 1.00 kg Wheat Dry Extract (5.0 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 %
> 1.50 kg Amber Liquid Extract (12.0 EBC) Extract 40.0 %
> 0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
> 15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
> 20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs Safale S-04 (Fermentis) [Starter 50 ml] Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
> Bitterness: 25.1 IBU Calories: 496 cal/l
> Est Color: 17.2 EBC Color: Color
> 
> 
> Mash Profile
> Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body
> 
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Mash In Add 0.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min



speaking of which, have you 're-jigged' this recipe for an all grain brew yet?


----------



## gava

I love JS Golden Ale but I love Dr Smurtos Golden Ale Better

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=502


----------



## Fourstar

lespaul said:


> speaking of which, have you 're-jigged' this recipe for an all grain brew yet?



Yes, yes i have!

I upped the caramel a little to make it 'My own" rather than a direct clone. I'd drop the Caramalt to 2% and sub it into the base/wheat if you want it more to style of a clone. Mine was slighty sugary sweet from the caramalt which i like (still very very tasty). 

Oh, i'd also chage the water modifications (for my base water) to 2g CaCl in the mash and 4g CaSO4 into the boil. Give the hops a little more voice! Of course, you can go without! 

Cheers! :beerbang: 

Golden Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 24/07/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 67.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.2 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 4.8 % 
0.05 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 1.0 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [7.80%] (10 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 tsp chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 30.1 IBU 
Est Color: 5.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
10 min @ whirlpool
0 min @ 70deg in cube.

add 1tsp gypsum and 1/2 tsp of chalk to the mash
1tsp gypsum to the boil kettle


----------



## lespaul

gava said:


> I love JS Golden Ale but I love Dr Smurtos Golden Ale Better
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=502




cop that JS and big ups to Dr S
locked in for saturdays first all grain brew (BIAB)...doing it with some mates to try and get them into brewing so hopefully it will work


----------



## lespaul

Fourstar said:


> Yes, yes i have!
> 
> I upped the caramel a little to make it 'My own" rather than a direct clone. I'd drop the Caramalt to 2% and sub it into the base/wheat if you want it more to style of a clone. Mine was slighty sugary sweet from the caramalt which i like (still very very tasty).
> 
> Oh, i'd also chage the water modifications (for my base water) to 2g CaCl in the mash and 4g CaSO4 into the boil. Give the hops a little more voice! Of course, you can go without!
> 
> Cheers! :beerbang:
> 
> Golden Ale
> American Pale Ale
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 24/07/2009
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Braden
> Boil Size: 30.90 L
> Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L)
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0
> 
> Ingredients
> 3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 67.3 %
> 1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.2 %
> 0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.7 %
> 0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 4.8 %
> 0.05 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 1.0 %
> 20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.4 IBU
> 30.00 gm Amarillo [7.80%] (10 min) Hops 9.6 IBU
> 20.00 gm Amarillo [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
> 0.50 tsp chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
> Bitterness: 30.1 IBU
> Est Color: 5.7 SRM
> 
> Mash Profile
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 60 min
> Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min
> 
> Notes
> 10 min @ whirlpool
> 0 min @ 70deg in cube.
> 
> add 1tsp gypsum and 1/2 tsp of chalk to the mash
> 1tsp gypsum to the boil kettle



looks good
also i know nothing about water modifications... are you using tap water? how much different is the water going to be fom abbotsford to ivanhoe? probably hard to tell :huh: 
use the same additives or just not use them?


----------



## Fourstar

lespaul said:


> looks good
> also i know nothing about water modifications... are you using tap water? how much different is the water going to be fom abbotsford to ivanhoe? probably hard to tell :huh:
> use the same additives or just not use them?



Tap water and differences are marginal. Im on city west water and you are on yarra valley water, only difference is the major catchment from memory. If you want to use the water modifications you can, otherwise you can forget about them and still make a kickass beer with no issues. (if it was a stout or something else dark i'd strongly suggest you adjust the water profile for your mash but thats for another topic)

As i said earlier, if going for the water mods add 2g Calcium Chloride into the MASH, 4g Calcium Sulfate into the boil kettle and forget what i have in the recipe. If you BIAB, put them all in with the mash.

Cheers Les! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## [email protected]

DrSmurto said:


> bconnery posted a partial recipe on another forum - Link
> 
> My last kit beer was a golden ale 'clone'
> 
> 1 tin Coopers Sparkling ale
> 1 tin Coopers wheat malt extract
> 20g amarillo @ 10, 5 and dry hop
> US56
> 
> Easy drinking ale. I have an AG version waiting to be kegged.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Sorry lads, im totally new to brewing at home so sorry if its a dumb question.
I quite like jsga myself and this looks to be the easiest/hardest to stuff up recipe i can find. The only thing is, i'm not sure what to do with the hops. My first brew i just used the extract kit and nothing foregin. How do you add the hops and what does 20g @ 10,5 and dry hop mean??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!
Bootleg(im in a cast for the next few months!)


----------



## drsmurto

TheRealBootlegBrewery said:


> Sorry lads, im totally new to brewing at home so sorry if its a dumb question.
> I quite like jsga myself and this looks to be the easiest/hardest to stuff up recipe i can find. The only thing is, i'm not sure what to do with the hops. My first brew i just used the extract kit and nothing foregin. How do you add the hops and what does 20g @ 10,5 and dry hop mean??? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Bootleg(im in a cast for the next few months!)




Ok, so rather than dumping everything into the fermenter, adding hot water to dissolve we need to do a small boil first.

Pour half the tin of wheat malt into a saucepan, the bigger the better but 4L is probably the minimum.

Top up with ~2-3L water.

Bring to the boil.

Add 20g of amarillo.

After 5 mins, add another 20g. 

After another 5 mins turn the heat off.

Dump this into your fermenter along with the rest of the extract and the tin of sparkling ale.

Top up to 20L with cold water.

Once temp is ~20C pitch the yeast (US56 which is now US05). Dont use the kit yeast.

The dry hopping means that after the fermentation has finished/slowed down (airlock bubbling slows right down and/or stops) open the fermenter and throw in another 20g of amarillo. You dont need to sanitise them. Wait another 7 days and then bottle as normal.

Hope that helps.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## [email protected]

DrSmurto said:


> Once temp is ~20C pitch the yeast (US56 which is now US05). Dont use the kit yeast.
> 
> The dry hopping means that after the fermentation has finished/slowed down (airlock bubbling slows right down and/or stops) open the fermenter and throw in another 20g of amarillo. You dont need to sanitise them. Wait another 7 days and then bottle as normal.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Sorry to bug you again mate, is 20c the optimum temp to ferment at with the US05?
Thanks again!
Rob


----------



## Pete2501

TheRealBootlegBrewery said:


> Sorry to bug you again mate, is 20c the optimum temp to ferment at with the US05?
> Thanks again!
> Rob



US05 is a really clean fermenting yeast. It brings out the flavours of what's in the beer. Be it cloying malt falvours or rensiny hop flavours. Get your balance right and US05 will help you out. The reason for a lower temp is to avoid unwanted esters created at higher temps. Between 18 - 20 will get you that sweet spots of esters and flocculation.


----------



## petesbrew

Ordered an Old at my local bowlo last night. Best thing on offer. Stood there thinking they should have a feature beer. When I walked around the bar, there's Golden Ale on the other side. Barman said is his braindead way "duh.. yeah, it's the beer of the month".
The Old still went down well, as it always does.


----------



## drsmurto

TheRealBootlegBrewery said:


> Sorry to bug you again mate, is 20c the optimum temp to ferment at with the US05?
> Thanks again!
> Rob



18C is probably considered the 'ideal' temp for this yeast but it will ferment lower and doesn't seem to kick out too many esters as high as 22.


----------



## [email protected]

DrSmurto said:


> bconnery posted a partial recipe on another forum - Link
> 
> My last kit beer was a golden ale 'clone'
> 
> 1 tin Coopers Sparkling ale
> 1 tin Coopers wheat malt extract
> 20g amarillo @ 10, 5 and dry hop
> US56
> 
> Easy drinking ale. I have an AG version waiting to be kegged.
> 
> Cheers
> DrSmurto



Quick question, i'm six days into fermenting this clone. But when doing hydromometer readings the beer smells overpoweringly fruity. Will priming and conditioning take some of that away?? It smells more like a damn kids fruit juice than the delicious JSGA that im after!
Any help or advice out there????


----------



## Fatgodzilla

TheRealBootlegBrewery said:


> Quick question, i'm six days into fermenting this clone. But when doing hydromometer readings the beer smells overpoweringly fruity. Will priming and conditioning take some of that away?? It smells more like a damn kids fruit juice than the delicious JSGA that im after!
> Any help or advice out there????




I suggest what you smell now isn't what your finished product in the glass will taste like. Have faith grasshopper. You got great advice from great homebrewers here, run with it.

RDWHAHB ...........................since you're a noobie......Relax, Don't Worry, Have A Home Brew!


----------



## KHB

MattC said:


> Is this confirmed Screwy? I have read on here somewhere they use POR???




I spoke to one of the workers from Squires on a food matching night we did and they use Super Alpha for bittering the golden and amber ale.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Fatgodzilla said:


> I suggest what you smell now isn't what your finished product in the glass will taste like. Have faith grasshopper. You got great advice from great homebrewers here, run with it.
> 
> RDWHAHB ...........................since you're a noobie......Relax, Don't Worry, Have A Home Brew!




Hehe, appreciate all the help boys! maybe the best advice so far was to relax and have a home brew! Consider it done!


----------



## mossko

citymorgue2 said:


> *JS Golden Ale V1*
> 2.2Kgs of Unhopped Pale LME
> 1Kgs of Unhopped Wheat LME
> 0.25Kgs Crystal malt - steeped for 20mins
> 22gms POR @ 60mins
> 12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 10mins
> 12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 0mins
> 15gms Amarillo (8.4%) Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days
> US-56
> 20L batch
> 
> Begin by steeping crystal malt in 2 Litres of water at around 70C. Steep for 20 minutes. Once the 20 mins are almost up, start to boil the Pale LME in 4Litres of water. Strain the steeped crystal wort into the boil.
> Add the hop additions and 10 mins before the end of the boil add the Wheat LME.
> Ferment at approx 18C.



Hey Citymorgue2, i'd like to say thanks a heap for posting your recipe (and you too Bconnery), been a huge help! I've been brewing up this recipe over and over again and it's always popular! hard to keep up with demand, i tell you..

Just wondering about some of the finer details at the final stages..

I live in a flat and have very little space, so I steep in one 4lt pot and boil in a 8lt pot.

I'm following the recipe but I'm unsure if my changes will affect the flavour significantly..

Will straining out the Hop matter change the flavour? Will I be missing out on all the aroma?
Will leaving the wort to cool in the large pot change the timing since it's in hot water for an extra hour?

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## skelly22

Fourstar said:


> Here's my version. On of the best extracts ive made to date. Now ive jumped ship to AG i think i may be re-jigging the recipe to suit. Awseome Amarillo on the nose with a great pillowy head retention. The SAF-04 made a big difference to the beer, helps make a great clone yet individual in its own right.
> 
> Note: I had a very cloudy ferment, gave it some finings to clear her out. That is if you want yours golden like a fireburst and not like you have cataracts.
> 
> 
> Golden Ale Clone
> American Wheat
> 
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> 
> Boil Size: 12.00 L
> Boil Time: 60 min
> 
> Ingredients
> 1.00 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 %
> 1.00 kg Wheat Dry Extract (5.0 EBC) Dry Extract 26.7 %
> 1.50 kg Amber Liquid Extract (12.0 EBC) Extract 40.0 %
> 0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.7 %
> 15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU
> 10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
> 20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
> 1 Pkgs Safale S-04 (Fermentis) [Starter 50 ml] Yeast-Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Beer Profile
> Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
> Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
> Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
> Bitterness: 25.1 IBU Calories: 496 cal/l
> Est Color: 17.2 EBC Color: Color
> 
> 
> Mash Profile
> Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body
> 
> Name Description Step Temp Step Time
> Mash In Add 0.65 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min




Hey Guys, this is my first shot at using some hops and grain in combination with extracts.

I put this down yesterday on my day off. At the end of the boil I cooled the wort pot down in the sink and then poured it in to the fermenter. I poured it in through a sterilized piece of swisse voile to sieve the hops off. I then tied off the voile into a bag and dropped it in the fermenter.

Should I have thrown the hops away at this point, or was I right to drop them in? it is bubbling away happily now in the fermenter so I just hope I havent screwed up the hopping!!! I plan on doing the dry hop in a few days after the primary ferment has run it course.

cheers
Shane
:kooi:


----------



## jbowers

No idea where you got the idea to hop like that. Never heard of anyone doing that before. I doubt it will impact your beer negatively - I usually just pour the lot in my fermenter and let it settle down to the bottom - nothing bad is happening because of it. In future, if you bother to strain (which maybe you shouldn't), don't chuck the hops in after. Once they have been used in the boil, your work is done. You only add hops post boil to dry hop, and that is with unboiled hops.


----------



## skelly22

jbowers said:


> No idea where you got the idea to hop like that. Never heard of anyone doing that before. I doubt it will impact your beer negatively - I usually just pour the lot in my fermenter and let it settle down to the bottom - nothing bad is happening because of it. In future, if you bother to strain (which maybe you shouldn't), don't chuck the hops in after. Once they have been used in the boil, your work is done. You only add hops post boil to dry hop, and that is with unboiled hops.



Okay, thanks J.

I got to the end of the boil and had some hops spinning around at the top. Was afraid they could stray there and cause issues at bottling. I figured bagging them got best use of the hops with out the risk of screwing up clarity at the end. So in future, would it be right to say the hops are either left in the wort and passed in to the fermenter, or bagged for the boil and removed after?

Just took a whiff from the air lock and must say, it smells excellent! can't wait to get a to drinking time!


----------



## Silo Ted

ditch the bag, they will be fine straight in.


----------



## bignath

mmmmmm commando.

I like my dry hops like i like my underwear....oh woops, i dont generally wear any. Unless im in a suit. 
Freeballing in a suit is just fuckin weird. 

Swim free little hop pellets, swim free.....


----------



## skelly22

Big Nath said:


> mmmmmm commando.
> 
> I like my dry hops like i like my underwear....oh woops, i dont generally wear any. Unless im in a suit.
> Freeballing in a suit is just fuckin weird.
> 
> Swim free little hop pellets, swim free.....



cool cheers guys....hopefully drinkers of my beer wont end up with a "green hop dirty sanchez" next time!


----------



## sponge

Big Nath said:


> mmmmmm commando.
> 
> I like my dry hops like i like my underwear....oh woops, i dont generally wear any. Unless im in a suit.
> Freeballing in a suit is just fuckin weird.
> 
> Swim free little hop pellets, swim free.....



I find suits okay... keeps it personal while remaining well dressed


...wearing footy shorts or playing sport commando is where things start to get a little freaky



Sponge


----------



## mattyc

Just put this one down and I'm quite keen to taste it.

1 can Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale

1.5kg light malt (Morgans pale lager)

12g Amarillo hops steeped for 6mins then added to the wort

Safale US 05 yeast

I haven't added the packet of yeast that came with the Coopers can, is this correct?

Second, with it being quite warm at the moment, is leaving it in the room (A/C @ 25) going to be ok, or should I put it in the fridge to bring it down to 18 ish?


----------



## mattyc

Well, after 2 weeks in the bottle we tried it. The Mrs loves it and the brew is nearly gone!!

I have some aside to age but gee it worked out nicely.


----------

